# Dove Energy Glow Daily Moisturizer with Subtle Self-Tanners



## user3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Can I just save you all some money and let you know this stuff stinks!
Not only does it stink but even the one for light skin does not have subtle ST's. It was not orange but more of a dirty brown/orange color and got much darker after 24 hrs.
I usually love Dove products and in the store it smelled ok.
ST's rarely smell good on me and only two I've ever tried look natural and actually either don't smell or smell ok.

Save your money on this one because even after a nice scrub in the shower I was still stinkin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it left darker colors on elbows which I have not had happen with any of the subtle ST lotions I have tried.

incase you are wondering the two that have only worked for me: Aloette self tanner, and a spray by Mystic Tan called Perfection.
Yup and I've tried L'oreal, Jergens, Olay, neutrogena...and the list goes on. LOL


PS
Sorry to those that might likes this...I mean no disrespect.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 21, 2006)

oh nessa thanks sooo much! I wanted to buy it today but it was out of stock, glad I saw your post now!


----------



## VazCris25 (Apr 21, 2006)

I love Loreal Sublime glow daily moisturizer.  Does not stink and gives you a nice bronzy color over time.


----------



## pale blue (Apr 23, 2006)

I just recently got this too and the scent truly does make me gag! I think it smells worse than self tanners to me. I only used it once because I'm not sure I can take the smell, if I use it in the morning I have to deal with it all day at work. If I use it at night, the smell will keep me up and I don't want to hear my fiance complaining either.

I guess I either need to just use a regular self tanner or try the L'Oreal one, or give up on all of it! lol


----------



## Arella (Apr 24, 2006)

I have the Neutrogena one and haven't tried it yet - is it that bad? The only one I've found to be any good is the St. Tropez one, but I really wanted something light that I could build up. It seems that all of those have turned out icky (the Johnson's one in particular made me all splotchy and weird).


----------



## litlaur (Apr 25, 2006)

I hated it too, but I didn't think it smelled as bad as Jergens Natural Glow. It got too dark too fast and was a bit streaky.

On that note, Jergens Natural Glow Face is awesome


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Can I just save you all some money and let you know this stuff stinks!.....

.....incase you are wondering the two that have only worked for me: Aloette self tanner, and a spray by Mystic Tan called Perfection.
Yup and I've tried L'oreal, Jergens, Olay, neutrogena...and the list goes on. LOL....._

 
Thanks for the tip Nessa.  I have a very low tolerance for stinky self-tanners.  Would you mind telling me where you got the Mystic Tan Perfection Spray and the Aloette?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VazCris25* 
_I love Loreal Sublime glow daily moisturizer.  Does not stink and gives you a nice bronzy color over time._

 
Have to give that one a try.  Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_I hated it too, but I didn't think it smelled as bad as Jergens Natural Glow. It got too dark too fast and was a bit streaky...._

 
Dammit!  I just bought the Jergens!  Oh well, there's $5 bucks I will never see again.


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 26, 2006)

MAC_Whore: Jergens works for me, so give it a try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like the smell, too.


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Thanks for the tip Nessa.  I have a very low tolerance for stinky self-tanners.  Would you mind telling me where you got the Mystic Tan Perfection Spray and the Aloette?


_

 

I buy the Mystic Tan Perfection at the tanning salon I go to, so try checking at salon's that have the Mystic. You can also buy it from them online straight from Mystic http://www.shopmystictan.com/post-sunless.aspx

I get the aloette one from Aloette.com
HSN.com carries Aloette but I am not sure if they carry the ST.

Personally, just go for the Mystic perfection it has less of an odor and looks natural. It's even easy to use on your hands.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree with you I didn't like this product at all !!


----------



## litlaur (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Dammit!  I just bought the Jergens!  Oh well, there's $5 bucks I will never see again._

 
Well, some people don't mind the smell as much. I didn't particularly like it, but I didn't think it was horrible. My boyfriend hated it. The dark/streaky part was referring to Dove.


----------

